# chicken farm jan 2013



## sweet pea (Jan 6, 2013)

this is the chicken farm I don't know much history on it other than it closed and moved sites roughly ten years ago as documents would suggest that we found bundled in a room any way on with the pics visited with Mrdan as usual and shot_in_the_dark great bloke I might add 

















oh the buckets!! 




plane seats??





never seen anything like this 





egg weighing device 






not a fan of fans 





bullet holes I like bullet holes 





the outside 





think its broken 





someone needs to do the paper work 




















its in the mist!! 





thank you for looking people and a massive thanks to shot_in_the_dark for the company and for the hazard lights at the cameras!! id have been banned by now! hope to meet again soon just to add mid way through our mooch we was disturbed by a dog walker (nice old chap) who asked us what we was doing after we told him and asked what he was doing walking round an abandoned chicken farm he told us he was hunting pheseants and rabbits with his dog after a ten minute convo he wished us luck and dissapeard off with his dog!!


----------



## UE-OMJ (Jan 6, 2013)

Looks good there, somewhere I've not been yet either.
S.I.T.D is a a great bloke to explore with (if you're not pushed for time)


----------



## BTP Liam (Jan 6, 2013)

Interesting, kinda like looking at a chicken holocaust site or something!


----------



## shot_in_the_dark (Jan 6, 2013)

UE-OMJ said:


> Looks good there, somewhere I've not been yet either.
> S.I.T.D is a a great bloke to explore with (if you're not pushed for time)



tis true, i like my relaxed explores, cheers pal.


----------



## shot_in_the_dark (Jan 6, 2013)

good work, nice shots!! forgot to mention the dog walker though haha


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Jan 6, 2013)

These places look so miserable. I have a friend who keeps chickens and they actually respond to their names, it's awfully sad to see the conditions all but a few live out their existence...

Still, lots of things left here, so it makes for an interesting report.

Thanks.


----------



## rambling rose (Jan 6, 2013)

Keep up the good work. Good pics of a miserable place.


----------



## sweet pea (Jan 6, 2013)

thanks guys shot in the dark was great and we had a good few hours walking around with our tour guide!!


----------



## whitelaw (Jan 6, 2013)

IT very probably WAS a chicken holocaust site - especially when they decided to shut it down. Now I'm retired, every year we take 10 ex battery hens from the local farm. It takes about a year to get them right again, and then they lay like crazy. Our oldest is now 18 and we still get an egg a day from her for most of the year.

Nice explore chaps. Hope you washed your hands!


----------



## Judderman62 (Jan 6, 2013)

I like this very lots. Nice one. Like the yolk colour chart.
SITD sounds like my kind of fellow explorer


----------



## sweet pea (Jan 6, 2013)

there was evidence of it being a battery farm everywhere whitelaw it was a great day out and sitd is a nice fellow hope to do some more exploreing with him soon thanks for the positive comments


----------



## Pen15 (Jan 6, 2013)

Glad it all went well. Sorry I couldn't join you, next time though 

Nice report and keep up the good work!!


----------



## sweet pea (Jan 6, 2013)

yea sitd said you couldent make it shame really me and mrdan have a few lined up soon


----------



## MrDan (Jan 7, 2013)

Nice relaxed little explore with sweet_pea (as usual) and our tour guide for the day shot_in_the_dark - was great to meet him and really appreciate the time he gave us, looking forward to more in the future. Would love to meet up with you as well Pen15..
As sweet said, we met a chatty old boy with his Parson Russell looking for pheasants, was more than happy to stand and chat with us, he explained he walks through here daily with his dog. 
A nice relaxed explore, just a shame we can't work magic like shot_in_the_dark did when he posted his photos from this site a while back!

This was such a large site, with the number of buildings almost hitting double figures. Difficult to imagine what the living conditions were like for the chickens and probably better to try not to :/ 
We found some interesting bits and pieces, but I'll let the photos do the talking:








































shot_ in_the_dark closely followed by sweet_pea










If I don't believe in him... Why would he believe in me?




















You can never have enough buckets





...Or crates for that matter...










Evidently they didn't have many visitors





The Saint





I don't know about you, but 6 looks just right for me


----------



## UE-OMJ (Jan 7, 2013)

MrDan said:


>




Cracking phootos. I dread to think what that was though!


----------



## MrDan (Jan 7, 2013)

UE-OMJ said:


> Cracking phootos. I dread to think what that was though!



Something tells me that we don't want to know!


----------



## HughieD (Jan 22, 2013)

Loving the Yolk colour fan".


----------



## MrDan (Jan 22, 2013)

HughieD said:


> Loving the Yolk colour fan".



Strange isn't it? Really didn't expect to see that


----------



## AllyB (Jan 22, 2013)

This really is great work


----------



## Andy Wipes (Jan 23, 2013)

Brings back memories of the time when I worked on a chicken farm. It was free range but there were still about 3 huge sheds similar to the one you've explored, holding 18,000 birds each. Even though they were free to come & go a lot of them just hung around inside where the food was! If it rained there would be a mad stampede to get back in which was funny to watch; I'm easily amused! The noise & smell when I went in at 8 in the morning to open up would take your breath away & make your ears ring. Imagine 18,000 chickens all squawking at once! I then had to collect several thousand eggs by lunchtime with the little buggers pecking your fingers & Radio 2 blasting from giant speakers down the aisles; totally mad! Thinking about it, I really have had some crap jobs!
I've got some photos I took inside the sheds if anyone's interested. I could post them on the end here if that's OK?


----------



## sweet pea (Jan 23, 2013)

Andy Wipes said:


> Brings back memories of the time when I worked on a chicken farm. It was free range but there were still about 3 huge sheds similar to the one you've explored, holding 18,000 birds each. Even though they were free to come & go a lot of them just hung around inside where the food was! If it rained there would be a mad stampede to get back in which was funny to watch; I'm easily amused! The noise & smell when I went in at 8 in the morning to open up would take your breath away & make your ears ring. Imagine 18,000 chickens all squawking at once! I then had to collect several thousand eggs by lunchtime with the little buggers pecking your fingers & Radio 2 blasting from giant speakers down the aisles; totally mad! Thinking about it, I really have had some crap jobs!
> I've got some photos I took inside the sheds if anyone's interested. I could post them on the end here if that's OK?



i assume its okay with the mods so post away id love to see them


----------



## Andy Wipes (Jan 24, 2013)

I have been searching the computer for them but I cannot find them which is really annoying as I rarely delete photos unless they're really crap of course. I'll keep looking & post if I find them.


----------

